# trespasser



## doe shooter (Feb 26, 2011)

I need some help in trying to ID this pickup truck and/or the driver.  He got around at least one locked gate and was driving through our property on just mowed lanes, not on the road.  He stopped within a couple of feet of the trail cam. He obviously saw it when the IR flash went off because it glows red and he is looking at it.  Any help appreciated. By the way, the photo was made in Wayne County, GA, just off Hwy 169 north of Madray Springs. The date and time on the photo is accurate.


----------



## Red350SS (Feb 26, 2011)

About all I can tell ya is to look for a Toyota 4x4 with a diamond plate toolbox...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 26, 2011)

and be thankful he didn't steal the camera......


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2011)

I was just getting my dog, you know, "right to retrieve".


----------



## whitworth (Feb 27, 2011)

*Son, never been in the area*

but you got yourself a trespasser who probably knows the property better than you.  
I'd say neither likes to walk very far. 

If a fella can drive up to your trail cam in the woods, somebody didn't put the trail cam in the woods.  

good luck.  You need some.


----------



## 270 guy (Feb 27, 2011)

whitworth said:


> but you got yourself a trespasser who probably knows the property better than you.
> I'd say neither likes to walk very far.
> 
> If a fella can drive up to your trail cam in the woods, somebody didn't put the trail cam in the woods.
> ...



How do you know how far in the woods he puts his cameras?  "was driving through our property on just mowed lanes, not on the road."  Good luck catching the poacher i hate folks who tresspass.


----------



## bonecollector123 (Feb 27, 2011)

it's for sure a toyota looks like pre tacoma model early 90s maybe


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2011)

A couple of other things to note about this truck.  It has a black fiberglass CB antenna attached to the diamond plate tool-box.  It also shows that the sun-visor on the passenger side of this truck has either a radar detector, a remote garage door opener, or maybe even a cellphone attached to the underside of the visor.  Also, the door on the driver side was unlocked because the older style push down/pull up locking tab was in the up position.

Also the driver appears to be about 35-40 years old based on his hair pattern.

One big question???  Based on the time stamp on these photos, the first one was taken at 8:39  and the second was taken at 8:42.  That would be three minutes apart and he appears to be pretty much in the same location on both photos if this was just one camera taking these photos.  If he sat there for three minutes, I am very surprised that he didn't steal your camera for sure.  These are just some additional things to think about.


----------



## shea900 (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it has a bedliner,too.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 28, 2011)

Tinted windows and a sliding back glass.
It looks like this fellow sat in the same spot after the first photo and got snapped again.
Maybe he figured just because it was only fifteen minutes from his house and no one was using it at the time (gate locked) he might as well take a look around.


----------



## dgmeadows (Feb 28, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> One big question???  Based on the time stamp on these photos, the first one was taken at 8:39  and the second was taken at 8:42.  That would be three minutes apart and he appears to be pretty much in the same location on both photos if this was just one camera taking these photos.  If he sat there for three minutes, I am very surprised that he didn't steal your camera for sure.  These are just some additional things to think about.




Not sure, but I think maybe the time stamps actually are 3 seconds apart - 12:08:39 and 12:08:42 in the AM ?  I know mine are on 24 hour clock, but can't remember if midnight is 24:00 or 00:00.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 28, 2011)

It is a 3 second delay.  It is on midnight.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 28, 2011)

bonecollector123 said:


> it's for sure a toyota looks like pre tacoma model early 90s maybe



Nope...not 90's, mid 80's 2nd Gen Toyota Pickup (Tacoma didn't start until '95).  The model pictured ran from '84-'88.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2011)

I did notice the tinted window but I forgot to mention it.  I couldn't quite make out the "Sliding back window" though.  I knew that it was something different there but I couldn't figure it out entirely.

The time stamp does make more sense now that it should be midnight with 08:39 and 08:42 shown (8 minutes, 39 seconds and 8 minutes, 42 seconds after midnight respectively).  The three second frame interval makes perfect sense now.  This truck should be easy to locate and I agree with a previous poster, this guy probably lives within a few miles of this property.


----------



## madrabbit (Feb 28, 2011)

what seems to be on the visor is a hat light of some kind...just my 2 cents.  hope you get him!!


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Feb 28, 2011)

he looks young to me could be trying to find a place to take his date she may be in the truck with him?


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Feb 28, 2011)

mitsubishi mighty max pick up


----------



## tony0345 (Mar 1, 2011)

84-88 sr5


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 1, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> mitsubishi mighty max pick up


Or a mazda.. Could be a dog box instead of a toolbox also..


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 1, 2011)

Does he not also have a wooden box (like a homemade dog box) butted up against the back of that diamond plate toolbox? Same horizontal line in both pics. Might narrow the field a little more. 

Guy above who suggested he might be retrieving a dog could be right. Obviously he wasn't too worried about getting caught since he clearly noticed the cam take his picture.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 1, 2011)

That's not a Mighty Max, it would be a LOT smaller in the pic and lower to the ground. Trust me, I have one...and no, I ain't the trespasser. 

Hope you find him.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Mar 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> That's not a Mighty Max, it would be a LOT smaller in the pic and lower to the ground. Trust me, I have one...and no, I ain't the trespasser.
> 
> Hope you find him.



that weird vent thing just behind the door was on the mistubishi trucks....


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats the truck right there


----------



## MrBull (Mar 1, 2011)

My buddy has an 87 toyota and it has that vent thing too. Ive seen alot of these trucks I would have to say that what it is.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 2, 2011)

Either way......that dude is TINY!


----------



## Nastytater (Mar 2, 2011)

Also appears that the plastic glass mold has somewhat of some damage too it on the drivers door...Put these things together and drive near a waffle house on the weekend nights around 1 to 2 am and I would almost bet you'll find your man.


----------



## markantony57 (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to have a truck like that. I would say look for a toyota pickup in the mid 90's.


----------



## ScottD (Mar 2, 2011)

Mid 80's toyota.

here a door handle






and here is a pic of the vents from an 88 toyota


----------



## MonroeTaco (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a 84 to 88 Toyota with chrome door handles.


----------



## JerryC (Mar 2, 2011)

He has also picked up some twigs like he has been hauling brush or driving through tree branches, and note that the toolbox hinges at the front, not a gull-wing style. You guys are good. Jack Bauer couldn't do better! -JerryC


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jerry, I saw the hinge on the front too and I saw the small twig wedged between the toolbox and the back of the cab.  That black CB antenna will knock down small limbs like that all the time.  There was one thing that I tried my best to figure out.

Look right past the twig and it looks like some kind of label with a small photo on it.  I tried to zoom in closer but I still couldn't make it out.  Maybe someone else can determine just what the thing is that shows this type of "photo" on it.   Pretty soon, someone will be able to tell you what size tires and the brand name of them that are on this vehicle.  Trust me, Good Ole "Perry Mason" doesn't have anything on this bunch of Woodyites.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 2, 2011)

Well if you ever find out and confront him be sure to move the camera.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 2, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I was just getting my dog, you know, "right to retrieve".





Forest Grump said:


> Does he not also have a wooden box (like a homemade dog box) butted up against the back of that diamond plate toolbox? Same horizontal line in both pics. Might narrow the field a little more.
> 
> Guy above who suggested he might be retrieving a dog could be right. Obviously he wasn't too worried about getting caught since he clearly noticed the cam take his picture.



First off what did he steal?If nothing then maybe he was getting a dog.He obviously saw the camera take his picture so if he was doing something wrong he would have stole the camera.....I know it is wrong but if he had a dog treed on your hunting club and he went in to get it i dont see the problem IF NOTHING WAS DAMAGED....


----------



## bonecollector123 (Mar 2, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Nope...not 90's, mid 80's 2nd Gen Toyota Pickup (Tacoma didn't start until '95).  The model pictured ran from '84-'88.


And that my friends is why I put pre tacoma because it's before tacoma


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 3, 2011)

DROPPINEM said:


> First off what did he steal?If nothing then maybe he was getting a dog.He obviously saw the camera take his picture so if he was doing something wrong he would have stole the camera.....I know it is wrong but if he had a dog treed on your hunting club and he went in to get it i dont see the problem IF NOTHING WAS DAMAGED....



I don't think anybody said he "stole" anything. The thread is titled: "Trespasser": entering someone's land without permission is still a crime, whether you have an excuse or not, you still get in trouble if you get caught. Lessee/owner was trying to find out who he was; we were trying to help narrow the field of possibles...maybe he just wants to talk to them & make sure they know they are not allowed to drive all over his woods at night? He said the cam is not even on a road, just up a mowed strip. If he parked at the gate & walked in to fetch a dog, for example, I'd feel a lot more neighborly toward him than when he drives around the gate & then all over my woods; then he might get to talk to the sherriff.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably a coonhunter that time of night. He probably won't be back. He knows he got his picture taken. I would speculate he was retieving a dog.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 4, 2011)

What color was the truck and where did he get those tires?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 4, 2011)

The a/c doesn't work and the right rear tire is a few pounds low on air.
Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 4, 2011)

possible damage just to the left of the door handle.  Could be mud, be none of the other dirt/mud is that dark.


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2011)

Must be coonhunting.


----------



## ducks4u (Mar 4, 2011)

Whatcha gonna do 
whatcha gonna do

WHEN WOODY'S HUNTING FORUM COMES FOR YOU!!!!!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Mar 4, 2011)

Definitley Toyota, notice window molding near door lock...can't remember the last time I saw one that sat flush.


----------



## 24point (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep that's a yota


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 6, 2011)

whitworth said:


> but you got yourself a trespasser who probably knows the property better than you.
> I'd say neither likes to walk very far.
> 
> If a fella can drive up to your trail cam in the woods, somebody didn't put the trail cam in the woods.
> ...



The man should be able to place his cam anywhere on his property he wants. Did you ever think he placed it where he did to catch the trespasser? Some people on here amaze me.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

gotta love tresspassers


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 8, 2011)

That is a mid 80's Toyota, I have had one for the last 10 years. Either the "flash" covers it up, but it should have the "Toyota" emblem right behind the vent. That or the truck has been painted at some point.


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 8, 2011)

Its John Doe!


----------



## david w. (Mar 8, 2011)

What size tires does it have?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 8, 2011)

We got way too many CSI fans on here...

interesting that the vehicle wasn't in motion during the 3 second interval..its like he saw the camera, pulled up and stopped in front of it for a moment, and then went on...


----------



## SlappyTomato (Mar 10, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Thats the truck right there


----------



## jmanon (Mar 11, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> mitsubishi mighty max pick up



I have one of those and the door vents aren't the same as the ones on this truck.


----------



## greywolves63 (Mar 11, 2011)

Seems to be moving in the first picture, just looking out his window a lil blurry. Second picture  looks like he's stopped you can see the diamond plate better. Looks like he raised his arm towards his dogs baying, One bluetick jip and an  older plott hound limping on it;s rear right foot


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 12, 2011)

First, you need a new camera.  That is not a very good picture.  Next, you need to bury a 8' 2X6 with nails to prevent any further joy rides down that lane.


----------



## Southern4x4 (Apr 25, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Next, you need to bury a 8' 2X6 with nails to prevent any further joy rides down that lane.



That advice is gonna get you in trouble.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 26, 2011)

Perhaps, but You can bet, if I had land and the same issues, I would most certainly have Them..............along with a note that says something like "The SIGN said NO Trespassing"


----------



## jmbarry (Apr 30, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Or a mazda.. Could be a dog box instead of a toolbox also..



Just a suggestion, look for his entry point and tire marks.  It is easy to match tires to their marks.


----------



## Destin Gator (May 8, 2011)

hope you catch him bud


----------



## strick 9 (Jun 1, 2011)

Look For a toyota with a solid front axles.  Not hard to find, and I would have a nail boards for sure.  My hunting camp has plenty just make sure all members know the location.


----------



## joshb311 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope you catch 'em. Have had my share of issues with trespassers and I know the frustration.


----------



## robert21 (Jun 9, 2011)

i would take the camera out of the woods i got a pic of a truck one time didnt think much of it but any way went back the next day to check my camera and it was gone along with my ladder stand over 400.00 in stuff hope you catch him no matter what other people say he was tresspasing its against the law and i had my locked to the tree and the dude add to go back and get some tools to remove had 6 inch lag bolts drilled into the tree with a good lock on it so my suggestion is remove the camera for a few weeks or move it


----------



## hambone76 (Jun 9, 2011)

It looks like that is one of those hat bill clip-on LED lights on the passenger side visor. It looks like each of  the LED lenses are reflecting the IR flash.


----------



## hardwoodhallar (Jun 15, 2011)

good luck if it was a coon hunter he should have parked at gate and walked in to get dog


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jun 15, 2011)

I would be real concerned he looks dangerous . makes you wonder who his date on the passenger side is , on a sat . night just after the bar closed . JMO .


----------



## misguided (Jun 16, 2011)

*don't worry*

the pics are from Feb. so unless you have more pics of him i wouldn't worry.  at least i wouldn't worry with looking for him but if i happened to spot thr truck i would have a short discussion.


----------

